# London



## KevJan (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like we'll be heading to London to stay at The Allen House next week!   We've never been to England before and need alot of help.  First thing I need to know about is luggage restrictions.  What about transportation from Heathrow to lodging?  What to see and do without needing a loan (expensive)?  I found the sticky at the top that had some great suggestions but don't understand how the "Oyster Card" works or how to get it.  Help, we leave next week and I haven't had our usual 2 years to prepare!  Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 4, 2009)

Everything you ever needed to know about the Oyster Card, but were afraid to ask.

The easiest way from Heathrow to Allen House will probably be the Heathrow Express from the airport to Paddington Station and then taxi from the station to Allen House.  The taxi trip is only a couple of miles so won't break the bank.

If you decide to get a taxi from the airport _*do not go with any of the touts*_ who plague the airport.  *They are unlicenced, uninsured and will definitely rip you off.*  Use the official ranks for black cabs.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 4, 2009)

Keitht said:


> If you decide to get a taxi from the airport _*do not go with any of the touts*_ who plague the airport.  *They are unlicenced, uninsured and will definitely rip you off.*  Use the official ranks for black cabs.



Very Good advice.

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 4, 2009)

Some of the best deals in London are the various 2 for 1 theater tickets and meals. Just Google 2 for 1 London and you will see lots of offers.

My best recommendation is London Walks www.walks.com. 

I would also take the HoHo bus for a quick orientation to London major sights and then go back to whatever interests you.

Cheers and enjoy The Allen House. We "own" a week there and will be back in Oct.


----------



## nonutrix (Aug 4, 2009)

As for getting the oyster card, the short version:  Get one at the airport as soon as you leave customs or at any tube station when you arrive in London.  They are easy to use - just 'tap' them on the reader when you board _*and*_ leave a tube(subway) or bus.  If you swipe, they will show an error.

nonutrix


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2009)

We stayed at Allen House in April and it was very easy and inexpensive to get from Heathrow on the tube (subway.)  The fare was less than £7.  You have to make one easy change on the tube at the Earls Court Station.  From Earls Court you take the District line to The Kensington High Street Station.  The Kensington Tube Station is only about 2 blocks from Allen House and you catch the tube right in the airport.  When you come out of the Kensington Station you turn left, walk 2 blocks, turn left on Allen St. and Allen House is right there - very easy.

This *map* shows Allen House and the Kensington High Street Station.

*Tube Map* - Heathrow is in the bottom left hand corner.

The Oyster Card is simply a prepaid ticket that you can use over and over again.  When you buy it, you choose how much fare to prepay.  You can use your American Credit card to buy an Oyster Card from a machine at the Heathrow tube station, which is right in the airport terminal.  In 9 days I used about £35 on the Oyster Card and we went everywhere on the tube.  When you enter and leave the tube station, there is a turnstile to go through and on the turnstile there is a prominent round disk that you simply touch the Oyster Card to and it automatically deducts your fare.  Besides convenience, you get the lowest fare rate when you use the card, so it's a big savings.






I highly recommend London Walks, too. www.walks.com  We did several of there city walks and an all day tour to Salisbury and Stongehenge with them.  The basic city walks are £7 and the all day tours are about £12 + transportation, which is discounted.  All tours meet at the exit to public transportation - we took the train (with the group) to Salisbury and Stonehenge - this was a fantastic trip!

If you go to their website you can request a free brochure which lists tons of tours.  Or you can get the info. on their website.  If you are going to do several tours, get their discount card (Walkabout card) when you pay for the first tour, for a nice discount on all their tours.  I loved the London Walk tours, because they are very reasonably priced, and it was an easy way to see a lot in a short time, without having to worry about transportation or getting lost.

Here are DD and I on the Stonehenge London Walk:


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 4, 2009)

Oyster also works on the Bus system which I prefer since one can definitely see more above ground. 

Cheers


----------



## scotlass (Aug 4, 2009)

*London Walks*

We did two of the London Walks last month.  One was a tour of Westminster Abbey at a cost of 19 GBP pp which included the entrance to the Abbey.  The tour was excellent.  We also did the Tower of London tour.  We only had two hours and that was what the tour was with a guide but did not allow time to go into the buildings.  We did manage to see the crown jewels, even though the queue was very long.  It is well-managed as you are only allowed so much time inside and the line moves quickly.  After that you are on your own to spend as much time as you like going into the various buidlings.  We really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 4, 2009)

*stonehenge*

I like London walks too, but if you are thinking of Stonehenge I would simply take the train to Bath and then take the Mad Max tour- you'll get a good guide and alot more than just Stonehenge.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2009)

Jimster said:


> I like London walks too, but if you are thinking of Stonehenge I would simply take the train to Bath and then take the Mad Max tour- you'll get a good guide and alot more than just Stonehenge.



The London Walk isn't just Stonehenge - we toured Salisbury and the Salisbury Cathedral which was just as worthwhile as Stonehenge. - One of 2 surviving copies of the Magna Carta is there, and the Cathedral has the tallest steeple in the UK.  We had lunch there and went to a street market, too.

Plus, at £30 - Mad Max is more than twice as much as London Tours (£12.)


----------



## Jimster (Aug 5, 2009)

*tours*

I have taken probably 3 or 4 London Walks myself.  I endorse London Walks too, and i know their itinerary includes more than just Stonehenge, but with Mad Max you get a lot more than just Stonehenge too.  Depending on what trip you take, you get a small bus tour of the countryside which ranges over many sites.  I guess it is just a matter of preference.  I also like doing the train trip to Bath on my own and visiting the city at my own speed.  I would just say it is another option.  As far as the cost goes, you get to see alot of England for the price so I think the added cost is worth it.  As an added event in London, consider the Ceremony of the Keys.  If you arrange in advance, you can take a free nightly tour of the Tower of London led by a Beefeater as they lock the place up at night.  It is quite interesting and well worth it.


----------



## KevJan (Aug 5, 2009)

I Love all your suggestions!  I think the "walks" are something we will do.  Is there someplace that gives all the days of the week, time of day, tube station location, duration, etc. for each of them without having to print an entire ream of paper?  Denise, thanks for the instructions on the Oyster Card at Heathrow and how to get to Allen House but when I got to their website it tells me that the Oyster Card does not work at Heathrow.  I guess I need more specifics.  Thanks to all.  Keep your suggestions coming, I don't leave until next Friday!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 5, 2009)

KevJan,

I found this post on a London Blog:

"am coming from the US, and can't figure out where I will be able to buy the Visitor Oyster card. Can I get Oyster Card at Heathrow Airport Information Centre? It seems the regular Oyster cards are only available by mail, and I'm afraid I won't get it in time. Or do I have wrong information? 
Thanks! 
alex 

Back to top       


Red Tape
Captain


You can buy an oyster card on arrival at Heathrow. Most of the terminals have a kiosk with london transport information. I was there in February and my travel companion was able to buy one on the spot when we arrived. Don't forget to save it when you leave, you can load it up for your next visit when you arrive again. "

The only caveat, I wasn't able to confirm this information on the oyster card website or the Heathrow Airport Website.  So I don't know what the true story is.

Richard


----------



## Janie (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: London Walks*

The Allen House has a little stand full of brochures in the lobby.  You can pick up a brochure listing all the London Walks there.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 5, 2009)

KevJan said:


> I Love all your suggestions!  I think the "walks" are something we will do.  Is there someplace that gives all the days of the week, time of day, tube station location, duration, etc. for each of them without having to print an entire ream of paper?



If the Allen House doesn't have one, which I am sure they will, you can get one from the Guide on your first walk. Just print or jot down the first one you might take and get the Brochure then.

Cheers


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2009)

KevJan said:


> I Love all your suggestions!  I think the "walks" are something we will do.  Is there someplace that gives all the days of the week, time of day, tube station location, duration, etc. for each of them without having to print an entire ream of paper?  Denise, thanks for the instructions on the Oyster Card at Heathrow and how to get to Allen House but when I got to their website it tells me that the Oyster Card does not work at Heathrow.  I guess I need more specifics.  Thanks to all.  Keep your suggestions coming, I don't leave until next Friday!



The Oyster card absolutely works at Heathrow - but only on the tube.  You may have been looking at the train.  The Oyster Card works on the tube no matter where you go.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 5, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> The Oyster card absolutely works at Heathrow - but only on the tube.  You may have been looking at the train.  The Oyster Card works on the tube no matter where you go.



Denise,

I think the OP is asking whether they can buy an Oyster Card at Heathrow.

Do you know?

Thanks


Richard


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes - there is a machine and also a staffed ticket booth, right by the elevator to the Tube Stop in terminal 5.  There is also a Tube Station for terminals 1-2-3, and a tube station for terminal 4, so I am sure you can get an oyster card near any of the 3 stations, but I don't have any experience with the other 2 stations.

When I got to Heathrow, I just bought a paper ticket for London - I didn't buy an Oyster Card.  In London I bought my Oyster Card and then I used it all week, and for my return trip to Heathrow for my return flight.

If that doesn't answer your question, please let us know, or post a link to the website where you found the info. about it not working at Heathrow.

After doing a little looking, I see that the Oyster card cannot be used on the Heathrow Connect *Train*, nor the Heathrow Express *Train*. - But those are both trains, not the tube.


----------



## KevJan (Aug 5, 2009)

It looks like you've alleviated most of my fears and anxieties.  Great information.  Thanks tons!


----------



## aregee (Aug 10, 2009)

*Open up one more Oyster?*

If I may intrude with a question about the Oyster?  Is the Oyster sensitive to the Zone system?  In other words, can you travel outside a limited zone (and be charged accordingly)?  Secondly, when it comes to leaving, have you wasted any excess balance you have on the card? 
Thank you in advance.  Aregee


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2009)

aregee said:


> If I may intrude with a question about the Oyster?  Is the Oyster sensitive to the Zone system?  In other words, can you travel outside a limited zone (and be charged accordingly)?  Secondly, when it comes to leaving, have you wasted any excess balance you have on the card?
> Thank you in advance.  Aregee



You can travel in any zone with the Oyster card (1-6, I think) but of course, the farther you go - the more you are charged.  Most popular London sights are in zones 1-2.

When you get ready to leave, you can turn the card back in for a refund, or keep it for your next trip.  You do not lose the funds on the card.  I kept mine 'cause I can't wait to go back!  I stuck it in my passport so I don't forget about it, along with my left over pounds.


----------



## LLW (Aug 10, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Denise,
> 
> I think the OP is asking whether they can buy an Oyster Card at Heathrow.
> 
> ...




When we went in 2007, we got an Oyster Card at Heathrow from a staffed window, after we went through Customs. We arrived by British Airways, got the Card, then used it to go to our hotel one stop before the Kensington Station.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 17, 2010)

I am thinking of requesting an exchange through SFX, would spring or fall be better, weather, prices, availability etc.? I have some bonus weeks with them and some regular weeks, but they say it's almost impossible to get 2 consecutive weeks. Any other suggestions? I was thinking London with day trips and Scotland or Ireland.
Liz


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm an Allen House owner, too.

All good advice above.

I took the Heathrow Express and then bought the Oyster on the next day. Forget why, but did what Denise M and KeithT advised.

Make sure that you keep an eye on the balance remaining on your Oyster Card. I got on an  Abbey Road bus and had insufficient balance on my card. That bus did not take coin or cash. The driver was very nice about it and let me ride without paying. It's easy to get distracted with so much going on.

If the Kensington Arms is still open, try it. Lots of little restaurants around Allen House. Good "take-away" at Marks & Spencer right near the Tube stop. You'll have a full, Euro-type kitchen with combo washer & dryer. Still figuring out that one. I just use the washer and then air dry everything and then the dryer for a couple minutes to soften things. This is a common experience for Americans & Canadians at the AH. 

Familiarize yourself with the Tube map before landing. It's easily laid out, but if you're not familiar with subways of any kind, then it may take a little more effort for a first timer.

Julie and Annie & staff are simply the best. They will guide and direct you and book tours if you wish.

For a Saturday a.m. arrivial, you can drop your bags off if you arrive early, but probably will not be checked in early.  I suggest taking a stroll to the Porobello Market a few-several blocks up from Allen St & High St. Kensington to kill some time. It's in Notting Hill - close by.

The half-price day-of-sale theatre booths are in Leicster Square. The Tube will take you directly there.   http://www.officiallondontheatre.co.uk/tkts/

"What's On" is a good publication for arts, music, etc.

The On/Off open air bus (if not raining) is a good way for a first timer to get a great overview of this incredible city. Also, you get a good sense of how the city is laid out.

Enjoy !


----------



## kool_kat (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking at trying to go to London in 2012 and just wondering how you got into Allen House?  Did you exchange?  If so, what company & how early did you put in the request?  Any other advice about how to snag a London exchange would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 17, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I am thinking of requesting an exchange through SFX, would spring or fall be better, weather, prices, availability etc.? I have some bonus weeks with them and some regular weeks, but they say it's almost impossible to get 2 consecutive weeks. Any other suggestions? I was thinking London with day trips and Scotland or Ireland.
> Liz



I am a fall kind of guy, in fact heading for our week at the Allen House in Oct. Spring tends to have little more rain but being London, anything is possible on any day.

London is almost impossible to trade so if you can any date, take it.

About the only thing I would be worried about are Bank Holidays and school holidays for both closings and crowds. I don't know the schedules for these but Google is your friend. 

You could also take a couple of days in Paris and/or Brussels (and onto Brugge via the Belgium trains) via Eurostar. I even took a day trip to Brugge from London once.

Cheers


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 17, 2010)

I am requesting with SFX. I don't want mid-winter, due to cold and darkness, but either spring or fall would be fine. I am happy in summer at home and that is prime season, so I am not even considering requesting for summer.
Liz


----------



## Larry (Sep 18, 2010)

*TUG review Allen House*



KevJan said:


> It looks like you've alleviated most of my fears and anxieties.  Great information.  Thanks tons!



I wrote a TUG review of Allen House so read it over and you can PM me if you have any questions. 

The Allen House is all about Location, Location.

We enjoyed our stay even with some maintenance issues which mostly resolved after a couple of days,


----------



## KevJan (Sep 19, 2010)

Just so anyone reading this knows, the original post is pretty old. We already made our trip in August 2009 and had a wonderful time thanks to TUGGER suggestions.


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 20, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The Oyster card absolutely works at Heathrow - but only on the tube.  You may have been looking at the train.  The Oyster Card works on the tube no matter where you go.



The Oyster Card will also work on all Lndon Buses. You tap it on the reader when you board - no need when you exit. On the Underground you need to tap the card on the reader also when you exit - otherwise it will not open the gates to let you out.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 20, 2010)

kool_kat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking at trying to go to London in 2012 and just wondering how you got into Allen House?  Did you exchange?  If so, what company & how early did you put in the request?  Any other advice about how to snag a London exchange would be greatly appreciated.



There are only few timeshares in London and almost impossible to trade for unless you have a very high end unit for trading. I bought a week at resale which is the best way although the Allen House RTU will expire in 2014. They also rent the units directly from their web site but if you just want a place to stay try www.vrbo.com.

If you get one, take it regardless of time since London is wonderful at anytime of year, at least for me.

BTW, do not forget the Olympics will be in London in 2012 so anything around that time will be out of sight I am sure.

Cheers


----------



## kool_kat (Sep 20, 2010)

x3 skier said:


> There are only few timeshares in London and almost impossible to trade for unless you have a very high end unit for trading. I bought a week at resale which is the best way although the Allen House RTU will expire in 2014. They also rent the units directly from their web site but if you just want a place to stay try www.vrbo.com.
> 
> If you get one, take it regardless of time since London is wonderful at anytime of year, at least for me.
> 
> ...



I own at the HGVC Flamingo and haven't had any trouble so far trading through RCI, so I hope this will be true for London.

However, I completely forgot about the Olympics being there in 2012.  That will make a HUGE difference.  Maybe I'll hold off on that until 2013.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 20, 2010)

The Olympics do not last all that long so you should have lots of options.

The Olympics run from 27 Jul to 12 Aug and the Paralympics run from 29 Aug to 9 Sep. Here's the web site http://www.london2012.com/

Cheers


----------

